# Worker Health and Safety on Offshore Wind Farms



## رمزة الزبير (29 أبريل 2015)

Worker Health and Safety on Offshore Wind Farms
http://bookzz.org/book/2360075/f161ca​
​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أكتوبر 2015)

تسلم الايادى ... شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وهو يوضح كيفيه توليد الكهرباء بواسطه التربينات المزروعه وسط المياة


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أغسطس 2018)

http://b-ok.xyz/book/2353692/0b5179


----------

